# Need snow shovel heads only!



## cygnus (Dec 31, 2010)

Each year I go through about 2 snow shovels.  After a few thousand scrapings against my driveway the steel edge on the head of the shovel wears down and falls off rendering the weak, plastic shovel head useless.  However, the shovel handles are built with carbon reinforced aircraft grade titanium and ready for many more seasons of supersonic shoveling.  But where in the #$@! can I buy the shovel head without the handle!?!?!?!?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 31, 2010)

Best thing I've used is an aluminum grain scoop with ash handle.They're not over $20,sometimes can be had for less.Lightweight & very manueverable.I've had a couple of them for over 15 yrs now.Keep one in the garage,take one in the truck when I go anywhere outside of town.You'd be amazed how much snow can be moved in a short time with not much effort.The edge wears a bit & every 2-3 yrs I draw a line across it with a Sharpie & square it up with mini grinder.Takes just a few minutes & rarely lose more than 1/4" in length.I dont even bother with 8HP 24" 2 stage MTD snowthrower unless we get more than 6"-7" in one storm.Last winter sucked though,3rd highest snowfall on record with 24" on ground at this time,72" total from November through March. That was being used at least once a week until Easter.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 31, 2010)

All I ever used was a 14" scoop shovel (aluminum).


----------



## festerw (Dec 31, 2010)

If all you're doing is pushing the snow, you can't beat these The SnowPlow Shovel we've got some 36" ones and a 48" at the college where I work.  They are strong wear extremely well and have replaceable parts.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe drill & rivet a new piece of aluminum to the cutting edge of the old shovels.
Lowes & HD have some short pieces.
Although the plastic will get brittle & break down over a few years.
I'm with Backwood, aluminum shovels & a good steel square point for chipping the ice.


----------



## kevin j (Dec 31, 2010)

our local hardware store has a line of aluminim and steel shovels that have hard steel cutting edges. I think made in Iowa. They are yellow anyway. And they sell the hardened cutting edge about 20-24 long x 2 wide that is replaceable. You could use that.    sorry can't give you any brand info, I won't be in there for quitre a while.   kcj


----------



## CJW88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Another vote for a scoop shovel.  Try to find one with as thick of aluminum head as possible.  I have one that is many years old and have noticed that the ones in the stores now are very thin.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 1, 2011)

cygnus said:
			
		

> But where in the #$@! can I buy the shovel head without the handle!?!?!?!?


If you find a place, see if they have replacement handles for a good head.  I broke the handle on my fav shovel.  It has the perfect head... glides at the angle I want instead of digging in.  Some heads they assume you want to scrape down to the concrete.  My walkway is stepping stones with grass in between them and I have to let some snow pack build up.

Hey, if you can't find a head, maybe I could freecycle the handle?


----------



## cygnus (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone.  I may buy an aluminum scoop but I still have ~6 heads with bum metal strips.  So, I've taken to the alternate idea of riveting a new aluminum strip to the edge.  So far I've done 3 and it looks like these will hold up well.  It won't be until next season that I determine of it's been worth the time.


----------



## orionrogue (Apr 27, 2011)

festerw said:
			
		

> If all you're doing is pushing the snow, you can't beat these The SnowPlow Shovel we've got some 36" ones and a 48" at the college where I work.  They are strong wear extremely well and have replaceable parts.



That's not exactly cheap, but I'd pay that in a heartbeat for a good shovel that would last for more than 2 seasons!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Apr 28, 2011)

cygnus said:
			
		

> However, the shovel handles are built with carbon reinforced aircraft grade titanium


You sure about that?

Titanium is pretty darn expensive, let alone aircraft grade (TI-6AL-4V). Your snow shovels must cost $100 each...


----------

